# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Snel vermoeid en ik voel me heel licht.

## DSCxSander

Hallo ik ben Sander en ik ben 14 jaar.
Ik ben een gamer (Zit zn gemiddeld een middag achter de PC)

Maar ik heb zins kort de laatste tijd veel last dat ik me heel licht voel.
En ik ben dan ook moe.

Voorbeeld:

Ik sta op om ongeveer 10:00 in het weekend.
Ik ga voetballen, Middag gamen en ik voel me om 18:00 super moe.
(Ook als ik niet heb gevoetbalt)

Ik eet ook niet echt als de beste. Zou dit er mee te maken kunnen hebben?

Iemand weet of dit iets is?!

Laat snel horen!

- Sander

----------

